# Bravo placement



## cingram (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok everyone. One of our doctors did an EGD, an unsuccessful bravo capsule placement, and a motility study. I coded it like this: 

43235
91035-52
91010-26-59

I have a dx code of 530.81

Health net has paid the 910.5 and the 91010, but denied 43235 saying it is bundled into code 91035. Do you agree with this?


----------



## eescalante (Aug 1, 2011)

Bravo (91035) should only be billed when the report is read, the report is the service, not the placing of the capsule. If the placement was unsuccessful and you try to bill an incomplete on the same date of service as the EGD, then it will routinely deny as a bundled study. If however, you bill the 91035 on the date of the reading (usually 2 days later) then it is covered. 

Just curious - how did the physician do the motility study in combination with the EGD/Bravo?


----------

